# ford 5000 hydraulic problem



## lbagley007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tractor will lift all the way up and stay there. Will drop all the way down and stay. Not any in between postions. Would you just install all new seals, o- rings, etc.?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your lift may be in the "draft control" mode. There is a small lever under the seat, on the right hand side. When the lever is in the down position, it is in draft control mode. In the up position (position control mode) you can lift an implement to any position and it will stay there. 

You probably have a worn cam follower pin & cam  and mal-adjusted position and draft linkage. First thing to do is get an I&T shop manual for your tractor.

You will need to remove the lift cover to make the repairs. I would get an engine lift frame, rather than break your back lifting the cover. Follow "no special tools required" procedures in the I & T manual carefully and your lift operation will be nearly perfect.

Of course, you must replace the worn cam follower pin ($5-$6) before making the adjustments. The cam itself may be worn and require building up with weld, and grinding back to the original configuration. Replace seals as necessary.


----------



## lbagley007 (Sep 19, 2012)

Will give that a try. Thanks for the input.


----------

